# Best LAN coop games?



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2010)

Borderlands is a given but we are almost through that one.  What are some of the other exceptional coop games?


Recent titles (2003 and newer) preferred.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Jan 27, 2010)

L4D & L4D2, Gears of war...


----------



## wolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Freelancer springs to mind, but older than 2003 I'm sure. just mentioned it cos I think it's exceptional.

Recently L4D/2 are pretty awesome but wear off quick IMO


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 27, 2010)

+1 for L4D/2
Also Serious Sam HD


----------



## TVman (Jan 27, 2010)

Call of Duty:World at War!!!played with my cousin and had a blast


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2010)

Left 4 Dead and Gears of War aren't my cup of tea. 

Freelancer is a great game but unforutunately, it doesn't have coop.

Serious Sam HD is a maybe...

I, unfortunately, can't stand Call of Duty.


Maybe that helps narrow down what I'm looking for...

Any other ideas?


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Jan 27, 2010)

Titan Quest? 
Conflict: Denied Ops
Unreal Tournament 3
Raibow six Vegas 1 & 2 (like Majestic12 said)

Not sure about this ones:

kane & lynch 
The club
Swat 4
The lord of the Rings: Conquest
call of juarez?


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Brad:  For a LAN party, my absolute favorite is Battlefield 2.  For a smaller group, the Rainbow Six: Vegas series is excellent in co-op, but only with realistic difficulty settings.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 27, 2010)

Unreal Tourny 3 was epic when it first came out.  Only multiplayer game I like

Don't make me suggest some rpg's!


----------



## douglatins (Jan 27, 2010)

Warcraft 3 and DoTa


----------



## AsRock (Jan 27, 2010)

NWN1 or 2 ( don't forget all the mods )
GRAW 1/2 or even the original if you dont mind older games
TW06\07 or 08 ( get the addon courses )
Arma 2
SupCom
COH
IL-2 Sturmovik 1946 ( with user made missions )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2010)

I tried Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter out and I don't think that would be appropriate either.

Kane and Lynch: Deadmen has some potential, as does Supreme Commander.


On Supreme Commander, does only the hosting CPU take a lot of the burden?  Also, is there a dedicated server client I could run on my server?


----------



## AsRock (Jan 28, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I tried Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter out and I don't think that would be appropriate either.
> 
> Kane and Lynch: Deadmen has some potential, as does Supreme Commander.
> 
> ...



All comps get slowed down to the lowest computer.  Well thats what it feels like when we play as 1 of them use a AMD 3500+.  So we don't go over 250 units( includes buildings too ) each.

There is no dedi as i know of ( i could be wrong ).  You can either set a game up in game or though GPGNET which will allso auto update your game too.

I've had a issue with a update(s) and so a few of other people i know too.  Not looked in to it really i just reinstalled and it updated just fine the 2nd time.

Sp is well worth playing too.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 28, 2010)

50 Cent Blood on Sand


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm looking for PC games...


The other computer has an Opteron 180 so it would definitely hold Supreme Commander back.  It is still worth a shot though.  I'm also going to take a look at ARMA II.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 28, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm looking for PC games...
> 
> 
> The other computer has an Opteron 180 so it would definitely hold Supreme Commander back.  It is still worth a shot though.  I'm also going to take a look at ARMA II.



that computer will die with supcom, game eats cpu's and mem for breakfast.

Swat 4 is alot of fun. and another great unknown game is Men Of War. all missions in it r co-op able.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 28, 2010)

I've had a lot of fun playing Borderlands coop with 4 ppl. You do play the storyline though, no skirmishes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2010)

TVman said:


> Call of Duty:World at War!!!played with my cousin and had a blast



the Co-Op mode was pretty epic! but unfortunately hardly anyone plays & if there is someone playing then the server usually has a stupidly high ping (100-200+) or the servers full.

but the first time I played, the dude had a paintball mod on LMAO - we were paintballin teh germanz! its so much fun.

CoD:MW2 co-op can be pretty good too but it seems so lackluster because you cant run any mods or anything & IMHO MW2 alone can only get you so far before you get bored of it...


----------



## AsRock (Jan 28, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> that computer will die with supcom, game eats cpu's and mem for breakfast.
> 
> Swat 4 is alot of fun. and another great unknown game is Men Of War. all missions in it r co-op able.



lol, only if he has to many units and details to high.  I played it on my 3800 x2 7900GT when it was released and was fine but i guess that depends on what is playable.  The reason i stopped playing it was due to ram it eats but believe that has been fixed now.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 28, 2010)

na the mem leak is still there, theirs a few "fixes" that slows it down


----------



## AsRock (Jan 28, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> na the mem leak is still there, theirs a few "fixes" that slows it down



It was not a mem leak i was on about.  It was some thing to do with how the main  .exe (  user address space usage \  large address aware )was limited so when you hit  your ram max it would crash and did not matter if you had a pagefile or not.  Although i was playing me v's 2 AI with a 1000 each so much fun and sure it slowed down but was playable to me..

Here's a link and the gmes well worth playing in SP or MP anyways
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3044


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 28, 2010)

AsRock said:


> It was not a mem leak i was on about.  It was some thing to do with how the main  .exe (  user address space usage \  large address aware )was limited so when you hit  your ram max it would crash and did not matter if you had a pagefile or not.  Although i was playing me v's 2 AI with a 1000 each so much fun and sure it slowed down but was playable to me..
> 
> Here's a link and the gmes well worth playing in SP or MP anyways
> http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3044



ahh ya thats what i ment, i jus considered it a mem leak as it involves memory and slowly slowing down. All the fixes ive seen for this r only temp ones that just extend the amount of time u have until u need to save and restart the game


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 30, 2010)

ARMA II runs like crap on my computer (really laggy, frequent graphic issues) so I that one is ruled out.   I need more suggestions! XD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> 50 Cent Blood on Sand



Are you serious.....?


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 30, 2010)

Call of Duty World at War Zombies, been playing with my brothers at home since it came out and can never get tired of shooting nazi zombies, eventually getting overrun and killed by them afcors, lots of fun


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 30, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> Call of Duty:World at War Zombies, been playing with my brothers at home since it came out and can never get tired of shooting nazi zombies, eventually getting overrun and killed by them afcors, lots of fun



That zombie level is the only thing i liked from COD:WAW.  It's definitely a lot of fun to play with a few friends.  Thinking about it, that's the only Call of Duty anything I liked.  I guess I'm a bit partial to killing Nazi zombies though.


----------



## Flak (Jan 30, 2010)

Zombie Levels FTW.  None of us thought we'd like it since we felt co-op/mp was kind of lacking.  But hell if we started it and didn't realize we were playing it for 4hrs+ straight, lol.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 30, 2010)

Diablo2, Dungeon siege 2,Chess,domino,poker and many more)


----------



## wiak (Jan 30, 2010)

Red Alert 3 ^^


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 30, 2010)

Warcraft 3 is awesome too, find a good Tower Defence map and u r good to go for hours


----------



## TheMonkey (Jan 30, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Freelancer is a great game but unforutunately, it doesn't have coop.



Actually freelancer can be played co-op over lan with many ppl in "Open" single player mode with many mods.  You can't go through the single player story but in many ways openSP is more fun.  

Everyone who loves freelancer get the new CROSSFIRE 1.8 mod!  Its nearly freelancer 2, an incredible mod that I had been waiting years for.  Huge mod btw (1.3gb) but adds more stuff than u can shake a stick at and is a HUGE graphics overhaul. Seriously never thought the game could look that good, amazing work with an old graphics engine...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 30, 2010)

TheMonkey said:


> Actually freelancer can be played co-op over lan with many ppl in "Open" single player mode with many mods.  You can't go through the single player story but in many ways openSP is more fun.
> 
> Everyone who loves freelancer get the new CROSSFIRE 1.8 mod!  Its nearly freelancer 2, an incredible mod that I had been waiting years for.  Huge mod btw (1.3gb) but adds more stuff than u can shake a stick at and is a HUGE graphics overhaul. Seriously never thought the game could look that good, amazing work with an old graphics engine...


Really?  I never saw a co-op option in there?  Am I missing something (like a mod) or just blind?


As for Crossfire, got a link?  Also, how does that effect the main campaign?  Does it add more after the campaign?


Edit: Oh, you don't play through the story, just do random missions.  Maybe we'll take a swing at that but I imagine it would get pretty boring pretty fast to me.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 30, 2010)

Forgot totally about it  how about Titan Quest ?.  There is mods out there like for the camera too ( not tried them but there out there HAHA ).  Me and my wife used to play it all the time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 1, 2010)

Crossfire = fail.  It's screwing with the audio on my system and FL Server refuses to start.  I'll try without mods though...


----------



## TheMonkey (Feb 9, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Crossfire = fail.  It's screwing with the audio on my system and FL Server refuses to start.  I'll try without mods though...



Did u try disabling 3d audio?  Causes lots of problems..

I have several friends on Crossfire 1.8 and no one has had any problems with the game.  Did u install the mod manager and the mod on a fresh install of freelancer as the install guide states?  The server was undergoing a large overhaul and is working properly now.

Unfortunately you cannot play the campaign co-op on lan.  The game can get very interesting without story when you and your friends make a few good runs, buy some new ships and go out exploring the new systems looking for experimental weapons and such.  There is just so much added content in the Crossfire 1.8 mod that it is worth getting it to work properly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2010)

Does MechWarrior 4/MechWarrior 4 Mercenaries have cooperative multiplayer?


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 31, 2010)

freelancer does have coop!


----------



## skylamer (Mar 31, 2010)

Cs?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2010)

mrhuggles said:


> freelancer does have coop!


I know, we're playing that now but I can't imagine it lasting too much longer so I have to look for alternatives.  Something reminded me of MechWarrior 4 (awesome game) and I know it has multiplayer but I'm not certain it has coop/team play capabilities.  That's why I asked.




skylamer said:


> Cs?


Mindless FPS games get dull rather quick.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 31, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I know, we're playing that now but I can't imagine it lasting too much longer so I have to look for alternatives.  Something reminded me of MechWarrior 4 (awesome game) and I know it has multiplayer but I'm not certain it has coop/team play capabilities.  That's why I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindless FPS games get dull rather quick.



Somehow, when "mindless" involves shooting hordes of zombies, this dullness quickly dissolves into an abundant puddle of utter joy


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2010)

I love the game Tremulous.  Small learning curve at the beginning, but it is awesome with friends.  Free as well.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2010)

That sounds a lot like Command & Conquer: Renegade.  Might be worth looking in to.  I'm still wondering about MW4/Mercenaries though.  Robots > Humans XD


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Age of Empires II with Conquerers expansion, me and a few friends just have a blast here, games usually last 4+ hours, about as good as it gets. I know its a 2000 game, but there is a widescreen patch and it honestly looks quiet good.


----------



## Stak (Apr 1, 2010)

L4d2, COD WaW Nazi Zombies. over a 100 custom maps and a few awesome mods. Mods have other weapons, zombies have special abilities(zombiechickentaco mod) and have some extras like extra perks and powerups. See more at www.customcod.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone tried Saints Row II Co-Op?  I'm wondering if it is good.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 13, 2010)

I love COD:WaW Nazi Zombies, and also Age Of Empires II and III are awesome games!


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Apr 13, 2010)

Me and my friends do C&C3.

One of the latest RTS games with true LAN gaming (no internets needed) and the gameplay is great (a little unbalanced between species, scrin is a bit stronger than the others IMO).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2010)

No one answers my question.


----------

